
Ask HN: Open source microcontroller hardware? - forkandwait
Are there any RISC-V microcontrollers to fit the same niche as the Atmega328 or the like?  I am personally only interested in processors with the full suite of peripherals and flash.<p>If not, why not?  I think some people are working on &quot;full&quot; computer chips, but there is a huge market for microcontrollers too.
======
pepsi
SiFive makes an Arduino compatible RISC-V board.

[https://www.sifive.com/products/hifive1/](https://www.sifive.com/products/hifive1/)

